# Electric Anchor winch



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Anyone have any experience with those electric anchor winches? My buddy just had neck surgury and is a little limited in movement right now. So he wants to install one of these, but isnt sure how well they work. Any recommendations on type, size, etc etc would be a great help

Boat / anchor Specs:
17.5 ft Polar craft Aluminum hull with a 150 merc
15 pound daforth anchor with 3ft of chain.


----------



## mijetsledder (Mar 17, 2009)

I dont know how serious of winch your looking at.But i have a Tracys Custom River Boats winch .He operates out of newaygo and its awsome and he is a good guy.And his stuff is top notch i have 5 Years of fishing the big m on it and it still looks and works amazing


----------



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)

I would stay away from Tracys after a very bad experiance there..he put used parts on my brand new boat...I would not recommend him to anyone. just my .2cents


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

For as an anchor the size that you mention I dont think there is any need to spend 800-1200 dollars on a Tracy's or River Larry Winch. If you go to cabelas.com and search anchor winches there arr two models that are under 300 dollars that would work perfectly with the combo you mention. You can also go with a slower and noiser route which is an ATV winch, that can be found for 100-200 dollars. I have a River Larry and love it to death but I am pulling a lot bigger anchor than you mentioned and think it would be overkill for your situation.
Ric


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

The problem you'll encounter is the use of a chain

Most of the MinnKota's and Powerwinches have a davit that only extends less than a 1' past the actual winch. The new high-end Powerwinch has a seperate davit that might work if you have room on the bowcap by moving the winch back the length of the chain.










Custom units will cost you 3-4 times that

Do a search on winches on M-S. There's a couple of west-side boys that use an ATV winch


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I have this one on my riverboat

http://www.powerwinch.com/powerwinch/controller?action=product&c=2&p=15

I like the free-fall feature. It seems easier to use than the older (lighter) versions. I've had 4 of them on various boats.


----------



## RCbuilder (Aug 18, 2009)

Shoeman - I have been looking at using the same winch you mention (Deckmate 25). I have a16 ft. river jon and am thinking of using 35 lb. anchor. Has your experience with this unit been positive? or do you wish you would have gotten into something else? I will be fishing maybe 5-10 days a year on the rivers, so I'm thnk this unit would stand up to any use I may apply to it. let me know if you still think it was a good choice or if I need to be aware of any sortcomings.
Thanks,
-Ray


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

So far it's been working great. The switch requires quite a bit space behind the plate (like almost 6" of it), which was a problem installing on my boat (had to dig out a bunch of floatation in an enclosed compartment to make room for the wires), but that being said, the smaller switches on the 24 were always an issue. I had to replace several of them over the years. Seems they would overheat and gather moisture even with the rubber boot I made for them. Powerwinch did send them to me free of charge. 

I pull 30# at most, but it is rated for 60.


----------



## tobybul (Oct 31, 2009)

Shoeman, where did you get the Powerwinch 25? I'm also trying to setup a river anchor for my 1648MV.

I just got an electric winch from Menards for $69 rated for 2000 lbs. Comes with 49' steel cable and remote wired up/dn switch. It also free spools. I was thinking about using this for a power anchor but replace the cable with rope.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

tobybul said:


> Shoeman, where did you get the Powerwinch 25? I'm also trying to setup a river anchor for my 1648MV.
> 
> I just got an electric winch from Menards for $69 rated for 2000 lbs. Comes with 49' steel cable and remote wired up/dn switch. It also free spools. I was thinking about using this for a power anchor but replace the cable with rope.


A 2000# winch will be real slooooooooooooooow pulling up a 15# anchor.


----------



## tobybul (Oct 31, 2009)

Priority1 said:


> A 2000# winch will be real slooooooooooooooow pulling up a 15# anchor.


P, I'm open to ideas as longs as it don't break my wallet.....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

tobybul said:


> Shoeman, where did you get the Powerwinch 25? I'm also trying to setup a river anchor for my 1648MV.
> 
> I just got an electric winch from Menards for $69 rated for 2000 lbs. Comes with 49' steel cable and remote wired up/dn switch. It also free spools. I was thinking about using this for a power anchor but replace the cable with rope.


Cabela's

Sounds like you're all set. It will be slow, but beats getting your hands wet


----------

